# Mellubb's Xen'drik Heroes



## Mellubb (Mar 19, 2008)

Ok let’s get the protocol mumbo jumbo out of the way.  
I prefer to post at least once a day.  I understand real life stuff gets in the way sometimes so if you know you will be away for a few days or more please let me know and I will NPC you.  
All rolls will be made on Invisible Castle.  I will make certain rolls such as spot, listen etc for you.  
XP will be awarded as it is earned.  
Remember your action points!! They will probably save you at least once.

Now the fun stuff.

It is a chilly day in storm reach.  The air is crisp as the winter months are about to begin.  It does not get terribly cold in storm reach being a tropical climate but it is colder than normal about 65 degrees.  As the morning gets older and the afternoon begins messengers begin posting flyer’s on several message posts throughout the city.  The flyers read:

Greetings citizens of Stormreach,
The Harbor Lord needs your help.  Several children have gone missing and a search party is being formed.  We need the best and brightest to come and help our cause.  We hope to attract the right people to aid us so the reward will not be posted at this time.  That is not to say you will not be rewarded but it is our hope that this is not your reason for helping.  Any one interested is to come to the harbor master’s house tomorrow morning at dawn.  Further information will be given then.

Signed,
Homer Readbee
In service to Harbor Lord Jonas Wylkes

Please post what you character is doing when he/she sees the post and his/her intial reactions.  The more I know about your characters daily routine and what not the more I can tailor the game towards the group.

OOC
RG


----------



## frostrune (Mar 25, 2008)

The day was already fast on the rise when Dreth opened his eyes and looked about his room.  It was nothing particularly special but it was reasonably clean and secure, the food was good, and the staff friendly enough.  What more could a rogue ask for?

Dreth washed his hands and face and dressed quickly.  He could smell the Q'barran coffee from downstairs and determined that was exactly what he needed to clear the wine vapors from last night's revelry.

One coffee and cold sausage pastry later and he was ready to step out into the street feeling much refreshed.  The cacophony of street merchants, creaking wagons, and livestock greeted him as he swung the door open.  Reflexively he double checked the security of his coin purse and found it a whole lot lighter than he had remembered.  *"Thrice blasted changelings!", * he mentally cursed.  The Gateway was always a good time but his luck never seemed to hold there.  He seriously doubted 'luck' had anything to do with it.  'Luck' also wasn't going to feed his expensive habit of wine and women.  He had better do something to put some coins back into that purse.  Time to peruse the postings with the other dregs.

Dreth stepped out into the flow of humanity and moved nimbly toward the docks.  He pulled his hood a bit lower, ostensibly to shade his eyes against the sun.  Truthfully, he wasn't exactly sure who he might run into.  Dreth didn't like 'surprises'.

He finally arrived at 'the board' just in time to see a man wearing the livery of the Harbormaster exiting the scene, his newly posted handbill gently flapping in the salt breeze.

______________________________________________________

*"Children are missing?  And the Harbormaster is involved*?", Dreth thought to himself.  *"These can't be just any old children,"* he continued, *"The Stormlords could have given a flip less about the urchins I speak to on any given day.  Something was going on here.  Probably rich kids.  Possibly kidnapping, extortion or randsom."

"Whatever it is, it isn't the kids' fault.  Seems I've got a date with Master Wylkes."*


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 25, 2008)

Siroc hardly notices the messengers post the flyers around town. He makes a small mental note in the back of his mind to check them after his errands. He was looking forward to lunch at The Chapterhouse. Besides the good food and entertainment there, he was enamored of one of the serving girls. Whenever he was in town, he had to go eat there at lunchtime just to see her.

After lunch, Siroc steps outside to head back to the docks to people watch. Smiling inwardly since he was lucky to not only see the girl of his dreams but actually talk to her.  Along the way he remembers those notices that were posted ealier. He stops to read one. Noting that children were missing and no reward was listed he figured that not many of the local inhabitants would care about searching for them. 

Well, someones got to go look for them. Hope they're still alive. Lots of nasty things out in the wild. Lots of nasty things here in town for that matter. Looks like an early lunch for me tomorrow then before I go see the Harbormaster. Siroc says to himself.

Having decided what he was doing the next day, Siroc then heads to the docks to size up the new arrivals coming off the ships in port.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 25, 2008)

Bones woke in his bed at the Inn feeling satisfied and refreshed. He had just got into town the night before, and it would be a long shot that the authorities would track him here, let alone find him in this bustling city. 

Getting out of bed and dressed, he double checked his bag and made sure his blades were properly fitted on his belts and then went out into the early morning sun. He meandered through the city, gazing upon the merchants wares and finding nothing worth taking or even buying. After lifting a few coins from an unsuspecting noble or some sort of mage, he wasn't sure, he bought a snack and found a quiet place to eat it. 

Sitting, he picked up a flyer off the ground and read it as he ate. Thinking to himself, "Children missing? They may not be Halflings, but I still hate bullies. I'll have to find this harbor master fellow." He finished his snack and set off to find the Harbor master and see about these children.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 25, 2008)

Wanderer began the morning as he always does, with several hours of meditation.  His mind followed the familiar pathways to calm and quiet, and settled peacefully--the world was good.  He was not surprised to hear the voice again, whispering to him in an unknown tongue.  As his meditation deepened he thought he could understand the words, but the meaning was beyond him.  He listened more intently, careful not to lose himself in the exhilaration and frustration of the moment.  Slowly the words began to form into images that overcame his mind and became his meditation.

He was flying over a dense forest.  Far in the distance he could see a mountain towering over the trees that stretched ahead of him.  The peak was bare and the sun shone brightly upon the sand and rocks.  That was his destination.  The voice was calling him there.  Excitement rose in him.  Was this what he had been looking for?  He quickly floated up the side of the mountain and found himself at the summit.  He stood there expectantly.  The voice had stopped.  He was alone.  He looked out, hoping for something.  All he saw was the sun shining brightly upon his mithral skin.

Wanderer was familiar with the feeling of loneliness that came after such an experience.  He longed for direction, answers, peace for himself and others.  

He rose and stepped from his room into the inn's common room.  It was not strictly necessary to have a place to stay, but he enjoyed his private meditations and rooms made those possible.  He tossed a coin to the barmaid on his way out into the street.  She gave him a perplexed look, but smiled and wished him a good day.

He had no destination in mind as he set out, but he did want to see the city.  He had been so many places, but he always enjoyed the first impressions of a new place.  

*The fragile races find such comfort in company*, he thought as he watched people walk together about the city.  *I have met so many warforged and yet still I travel alone.  Will I ever reach my destination?  Will I ever find my community?*

As he thought this Wanderer saw a man in an official-looking uniform hanging a flyer on a message post.  He was curious to know about the city and assumed that the man carried local news of some kind.  

Warforged are nothing if not motivated.  Before he had finished reading the posting Wanderer's course of action was clear.  He would gather his meager belongings, pay for his room, and set out for the harbor master's house immediately. (He did not consider it odd that he would arrive twelve or more hours early--he could meditate outdoors a easily as in.)


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 25, 2008)

*Honor*

At the early morning, Honor was still patrolling the streets of Xen'drik. But there was not much to do for him. He lacked the sharp eyes to spot the cutpurses on anyone but himself. His call was the bloody battle against the forces of evil, not that of a city ward.
He felt the loneliness, when he looked at his inactive docent. He missed her voice in his head.

Than he saw the fliers. After picking one up and reading it, he thanked the gods for their mission and walked to harbor master's house immediately. He had nothing else to do. The time to pray was over. It was time to do his work. He was protector and avenger, the holy weapon of the Host.

Standing at the harbor master's house was as good as anything else. As any good weapon he had no need to sleep, no need to eat.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 25, 2008)

Honor and Wanderer arrive at about the same time.  The day is beginning to warm and the air lighten up.  The guard at the gate to the Harbor MAster's estate find it odd that you have shown up over 19 hours early but does not bother you as you wait.  The rest of the group is free to do whatever until the next morning.  You may post if you want if not we can move on.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 26, 2008)

Hefting his flattened purse again ('Damn, is this somehow lighter?') Dreth decides he probably has enough remaining coin to do what he does best: make friends.  

He pats Kern gently on the head and says, "Maybe we can spread this around a bit?  Somebody has got to know something about this, right?"


OOC:  Dreth will spend the rest of the day drifting in and out of various dockside bars trying to learn anything he can about these missing kids.  Gather Information (untrained) +5


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 26, 2008)

Wanderer approaches the other warforged.  He tries hard to present himself as non-threatening.

"*I am Wanderer.  Do you have a name?*" 

"*I see by your markings that you worship the Sovereign Host.  I would like to know, does this bring you peace?*"


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 26, 2008)

Siroc will eat dinner at The Chapterhouse hoping to see the girl of his dreams again. He will get a room there and wake early to go to the Harbormaster's.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2008)

*Honor*



			
				Ruslanchik said:
			
		

> Wanderer approaches the other warforged.  He tries hard to present himself as non-threatening.
> 
> "*I am Wanderer.  Do you have a name?*"
> 
> "*I see by your markings that you worship the Sovereign Host.  I would like to know, does this bring you peace?*"




Honor looks at the approaching warforged. He seems cold and emotionless, even for a warforged.
"They call me Honor. Prepare to be judged by the gaze of justice." _(ooc: uses detect evil)_

"I worship the Host and I'm their tool. I know no peace, but I fight for the peace of others. I search for goodness, but have only the ability to see the evil.
I seek serenity not for me, but for the world.

What do you seek?"


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 26, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> Honor looks at the approaching warforged. He seems cold and emotionless, even for a warforged.
> "They call me Honor. Prepare to be judged by the gaze of justice." _(ooc: uses detect evil)_
> 
> "I worship the Host and I'm their tool. I know no peace, but I fight for the peace of others. I search for goodness, but have only the ability to see the evil.
> ...




"*As you well know, we are not like the fragile races.  This world was not created for us.  The humans, elves, and gnomes have lands and homes of their own.  They have families and gods.  They find comfort and are welcome across the lands.  We must create our our world, our own family, our own comfort.  I seek a god for the warforged.  One who will answer our prayers and unite our people.

"We were created and trained for war.  We are at home on the battlefield.  We find peace in war.  Many of us kill without guilt and take commands unquestioningly, no matter how evil the commander.  Peace is our challenge.  Without the purpose of war to unite us we are lost.  I seek peace in peace.

"We are strong and must take up the challenge to fight for good.  But how will we know good when we see it?  During the Last War we were deceived and fought and died for the petty gains of humans.  Are we not still being deceived by the humans and their gods?

"We both eagerly come here to save human children.  We would willingly sacrifice ourselves to protect others who are unknown to us and are unlike us.  Do we know that we are not now being deceived?  We must be mindful, friend, that our good intentions are not used against us.*"

(ooc: If Honor makes an immediate response Wanderer will listen.  If not, this paragraph applies.) With this Wanderer turns and knells down.  He rests on his knees and begins to meditate.  Speaking with other warforged always brings him great joy but also causes much inner turmoil.  He has many questions that need answers.  _Will this warrior help him find some answers?_ 

[sblock=Prepared spells for the next day]
(I will substitute any that do not receive DM approval)
0-Level
Detect Magic
Guidance
Light
Mending
Read Magic

1st-level
Bless
Lesser Vigor 
Magic Weapon
Remove Fear
Domain: Protection from Evil

2nd-Level
Bear's Strength
Brambles
Zone of Truth
Domain: Locate Object

3rd-Level
Magic Vestment
Prayer
Domain: Fly [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 26, 2008)

After hearing all of Wanderer's words, Honor responds:

"We don't need families, because all warforged are *one* family. I don't need to seek a god to answer my prayers, because I found many. We need unity in purpose, not in species.

You must choose your commander, like I have chosen the Host. Peace is not my challenge, but my goal. When there is only peace I can cease to be a *war*-forged.

I was deceived by mortals, but never by my gods. Even if it looks like it, there is a higher truth. They are not the gods of man, but our gods, too.

Everyone who tries to deceive me in doing evil, will die by the sword.

But you seem to be a brother. Not by species, but by heart. Find your god. If he is righteous, the Host will accept him.

Let me pray with you."


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 26, 2008)

As Siroc eats his dinner he does indeed see his 'dream girl' Jessica there.  She serves dinner and drinks to all the patrons and notices your eye on her on more than on occassion.  When she she finally gets around to taking your order she gives a little wink before walking away.  About halfway through eating a young human with a black ponytail and a well groomed goatee (Dreth) walks in and sits at the table next to yours.  As he sits down Jessica comes to take his order.  After she returns with his meal you over hear ask her about the missing children.  She explains that she hasn't heard anything about it, wich she says is not unusual because not many people here care about "such things".


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2008)

After Jessica leaves the nearby table, Siroc leans over towards the young human.

I overheard you talking to the young lady about missing children. What business is it of yours and what do you know about it? I am Siroc and I am going to find them. If you had anything to do with their dissapearance, you will answer to me.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 27, 2008)

Dreth glances up knowingly to the ferret perched on his shoulder before turning a disarming smile upon the rude stranger.  The man is strikingly handsome with unnaturally green eyes.

"Easy friend," he says calmly. "you misunderstand.  I assure you I have nothing to do with their disappearance.  The matter has caught my attention however and I was hoping that comely lass might know something of it, unfortunately she does not." 

He eyes her admiringly for a moment before returning his attention to Siroc.

"You however seem to.  Pray tell me what is going on?"


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2008)

Calming down a bit but still keeping an eye on this stranger,

I do not mean to accuse. I am Siroc from Argonnesse. I have spent much time in this town and sometimes get, what is the word, overprotective? I saw the paper posted and feel it is my duty to use my abilities to rescue these children. I do not believe that many of those in town would care enough to do so. What are you called and why are you in this town? Do you have business here?

He will keep a close watch on this stranger and ensure that he does not mistreat Jessica.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 27, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Calming down a bit but still keeping an eye on this stranger,
> 
> I do not mean to accuse. I am Siroc from Argonnesse. I have spent much time in this town and sometimes get, what is the word, overprotective? I saw the paper posted and feel it is my duty to use my abilities to rescue these children. I do not believe that many of those in town would care enough to do so. What are you called and why are you in this town? Do you have business here?
> 
> He will keep a close watch on this stranger and ensure that he does not mistreat Jessica.





"Be at ease, my good man.  We may soon be working together.  I am Dreth the Dragoneye <he winks his luminescent green eye for effect> and this  <pointing to his ferret> is Kern.  I am blessed with arcane power and irresistable charm.  I too have seen the postings of the Harbormaster and intend to meet at the appointed hour on the morrow."

"I like to attend these meetings prepared, hence my earlier inquiries."

"So... do you know anything further of the task?"


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2008)

Frowning a bit, Siroc responds, 
Sadly, I know as little as you. No doubt the Harbormaster will provide us with what information he has in the morning. Do you of any others who may be answering the call for help?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 27, 2008)

Bones wanders about the town avoiding guards and obvious authority figures as he does so. He wanders past the Harbor Master's house, eying the two Warforged standing by the gates discussing religion with each other. He wonders why machines care for religion, but he doesn't really care and keeps on walking. 

After an afternoon of walking the town and finding out nothing of interest about these children, he walks into the nearest eating establishment to get some dinner. He sits at his table, and watches as the same noble / mage / captain walks in and ask the waitress about the children, and then starts talking to some other person about them. He sits quietly, listening to their conversation.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 27, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Frowning a bit, Siroc responds,
> Sadly, I know as little as you. No doubt the Harbormaster will provide us with what information he has in the morning. Do you of any others who may be answering the call for help?




"Alas no.  I currently have no partners... yet?".  He raises his goblet in a toast to Siroc.

"You look like a fairly stout fellow.  Where do your talents lie?  A warrior perhaps?  You may not be able to tell from my appearance but I have significant experience working with you blood and thunder types.... from a safe distance of course."  He smiles again.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 27, 2008)

Seeing the two discuss the children, Bones stands and walks over to their tables. Figuring them to be at least decent people (if not he'll take of that later), he walks over behind the fancily dressed one. Hoping he didn't see him earlier, he coughs to get their attention.


"Hello, good sirs. I could not help but overhear your conversation about these missing children. I am also going to the harbor in the morning, would it be alright if I joined you?"

His hand runs down to his side just in case he is recognized and needs to flee.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2008)

Dreth Dragoneye you say? Have you dragonblood in your veins or merely worship those great creatures? My tribe worshiped bronze dragons.

And you our new friend. What are you called and where might your abilities lie? My weapon of choice is a mace. Come, join us for a drink. Let us who are about to rescue children share a meal and drink.


----------



## frostrune (Mar 27, 2008)

Dreth turns to regard the newcomer with a curious look but you detect no sense of recognition.

"Well met, master halfling.  Do join us."   He gestures to an empty chair.

"I am Dreth *the* Dragoneye and this large fellow is Siroc."   He says this to the halfling but the emphasis on the 'the' was subtley meant for Siroc.  

Addressing them both he continues, "The moniker was bestowed upon me in reference to my unusual eyes.  I make no claim to dragon ancestors.  But you never know...",  he finishes with a laugh and a wink.

Returning again to the newcomer he says, "So you too would answer the harbormaster's call?  Do you know of anything more than what was posted on the handbill?  I have been inquiring in various drinking holes the better part of the afternoon to no avail."


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Mar 28, 2008)

Bones eyes the two and relaxes when he sees this "Dreth" fellow doesn't recognize him.

"You may call me Bones, good sirs. My abilities..."_ Bones draws one of his daggers in a flash, tosses it in the air and catches it on one finger_"Lie with the dagger. And I have no more information about these children than you do. We will have to wait until the morning, I suppose"


----------



## frostrune (Mar 28, 2008)

"Well Bones," the gregarious mage says, "have a seat.  Since none of us know a blasted thing I'd propose business is over for today."

He eyes the comely serving girl again, "Now on to more pleasant matters..."

"The clarion sounds gentlemen.  The hounds have been released and the fox hunt is on, or more specifically, vixen hunt."

"Time for more drink and a sleepless night with soft company."  He raises his glass in a toast.


OOC:  sorry Graybeard but I just can't help pushing that button.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 28, 2008)

Turning to face Dreth, Siroc responds with a hint of threat in his voice.
I do not think you are her type. Too fancy, much too fancy. You haven't the stanima.


ooc: no problem. Nothing like a little competition


----------



## frostrune (Mar 29, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Turning to face Dreth, Siroc responds with a hint of threat in his voice.
> I do not think you are her type. Too fancy, much too fancy. You haven't the stanima.





Dreth turns slowly back toward the burly human his smile is gone and his eyes have a bit of a fire behind them.  He didn't take that well but he appears more confused than angry.  An uncomfortable few seconds pass before his demeanor abruptly changes. 

His smile once again returns, "You fancy her don't you?  Ha!  I'm right aren't I?"

He holds up his hands in mock surrender, "Fine. Fine.  I'll seek my sport elsewhere but you need to go talk to her.  I can only restrain my libido for so long."

"Shall I call her over?  We need a refill anyway?"   He throws a mischevious wink at the halfling and watches Siroc's face for a response.





			
				Graybeard said:
			
		

> ooc: no problem. Nothing like a little competition




Just stirring the pot and causing some mischief.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 29, 2008)

As the warforged are waiting for the day and night to pass a half-elf dressed in dark clothing approaches and eyes the two curiously.  Making a note of markings on the exteriors he asks "Where were you made?" without waiting for a reply he continues  "not in Sharn... maybe Cyre before the mourning... was Jerok your creator? no, no the jawline is off a bit... hmm it is quite interesting."


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 29, 2008)

*Honor*

Honor simply looks up and says in an emotionless voice: "After you scrutinized us, be prepared to be judged by the gaze of justice." (ooc: uses detect evil)

[sblock=ooc]Honor has no habit to "detect evil" everyone. But he was curious after Wanderer's question and the half-elf's breach of etiquette.[/sblock]


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 29, 2008)

Chapter House Inn

Siroc gazes for a moment at his new companions, sizing them up.

It seems that we have a common goal. I wonder how many others will answer the call for help in finding the missing children?


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 30, 2008)

Wanderer cautiously eyes the half-elf and steps back a bit after Honor begins to speak.

_This one is very stern,_ Wanderer thinks, considering Honor's actions.  _He would make a strong ally...but a fearsome enemy.  He will be a paragon of devotion, but could end up a martyr for mislead ideology.  I must stay by his side._

After several moments of thought, Wanderer steps up beside Honor and gives the half-elf a cold look (he does not, after all, appreciate being examined like he is on the auction block). *"Is there something that we can help you with?"*


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 30, 2008)

[Sblock=Honor] You detect no evil auras with in the scope of your gaze.[/sblock]

The half-elf steps a few steps back.  Wow. Easy Timber-breeches I meant no harm I am just fascinated by the works and creations of this world.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 30, 2008)

*Honor*

"I will endure your insults for now." Nodding at Wanderer: "Answer my brothers question. Are you here to help, or to test my patience?"


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 30, 2008)

"The Harbor master will make an excellent ally to have in this city.  Doing an act of kindness on his behalf will have no down sides and put him in my debt.  Of course I am gunna help him... But you'll forgive if I am not third in line.  I will see you in the morning." That being said the half leaves.

The rest of the evening passes uneventfully.  The next morning just before dawn the two warforged begin to see creature's of kinds begin to straggle and meet outside the harbor master's gate.  Some are friendly and are willing to conversate others hand in the shadows and talk to no one.  

You all can arrive whenever you like and get started.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Siroc casually strolls up the path to the Harbormaster's. When he gets close enough, he sees the two warforged. He absently wonders if they are guards. He notes the assorted creatures slowly gathering.

I had not expected this many creatures to show up. 

Walking up to the two warforged, Siroc addresses them.
Good morning, I am Siroc of Argonnesse. You may tell the Harbormaster that I am here to offer my services to find the children.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Mar 31, 2008)

Wanderer stares blankly at Siroc, wondering what he could possibly mean.  _Has he confused me with someone_, he thinks and glances at Honor.

"*You seem like a strong and capable human who could lend great assistance to the harbormaster.  I am also certain that you are capable of speaking to the harbormaster for yourself.  I fail to see how we can be of assistance in announcing your presence*."

Wondering if his comment would be perceived as rude he adds, "*We are here to assist as well.  I am Wanderer and this is Honor, noble paladin of the Sovereign Host.*"


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Slightly embarrassed by his mistake, Siroc quickly recovers his composure.

My mistake. I apologize. I thought the two of you were guards for the Harbormaster. If you are offering your services to help find the children, then I am glad to meet you.


----------



## Walking Dad (Mar 31, 2008)

*Honor*

"No offense taken. It is good to see so many people willing to help. If only their motives were noble, too.
You seem sincere! Perhaps we will work together for the greater good." Honor adds.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 31, 2008)

I've never worked with one of your people before. I look for to the experience. I have heard many great things about your people.


----------



## Mellubb (Mar 31, 2008)

Honor hears a familiar yet annoying voice come from behind him a Siroc finishes speaking.  "His PEOPLE!?" he says "I do not doubt they are sentient beings capable of independant and even itelligent thought.  But, You can hardly say they are people." The half-elf comes around to introduce himself.  "I am Merkin and I to hope aid the Harbor Master to find the missing children."


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 1, 2008)

"*Call us what you will.  An open-minded observer will see that some warforged exemplify many qualities associated with personhood, while members of the fragile races fall short.*"  Wanderer glances briefly at the half-elf as he says this.  "*Wisdom tells us that we are defined by our deeds, not by our creation.*"


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 1, 2008)

Bones wanders into the group of assorted people and creatures gathered in front of the Harbor Master's gate. He eyes two Warforged quarreling with a half-elf, and decides not to get involved. He meanders through the crowd, listening to random snippets of conversation trying to learn more about these children and this "mission".


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 1, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> Honor hears a familiar yet annoying voice come from behind him a Siroc finishes speaking.  "His PEOPLE!?" he says "I do not doubt they are sentient beings capable of independant and even itelligent thought.  But, You can hardly say they are people." The half-elf comes around to introduce himself.  "I am Merkin and I to hope aid the Harbor Master to find the missing children."



Without really looking at the halfbreed (sorry    ), Honor responds: "May your deeds redeem your words. But say, what is it, that makes people people?"


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 2, 2008)

Just then a squad of 7 warforged exit the house and move near the gate.  The take up position on either side of gate.  There is one who is obviously in charge and begins barking orders at the others.  After a few second they are in position and remain perfectly still.  The one in charge shouts out *"Anyone hear who wishes to help please form a single file line and move toward the house in an orderly fashion.  Remember, your are not employed by the harbormaster yet and are entitled to anything here. You will be interveiwed before you are selected.  We are looking for no more than eight volunteers and I estimate there are close to thirty here.  Now please form a line and move toward the house."*  With that the other warforged break apart and get people in line. As you all move toward the house you enter a room the has four tables each table has a man or woman sitting at it. One by one you are all interviewed by 1 of the people at the desk and shown to a large room where they hay fruit, cheese, and various drinks for you to enjoy. 
The last person has been interviewed and the warforged squad leader says you will be notified about who is selected when the descision is made probably 30 minutes.  The crowd is a few people shorter now as some were excused before they even interveiwed.  You all ar there and have some time to interact if you would like.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 2, 2008)

*Honor*

Honor looks around, if Wanderer, Siroc and Merkin are still there. He will seek the first two and avoid the last one. Are other warforged and/or obvious paladins or clerics of the Sovereign Host around?


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 2, 2008)

There are 3 other warforged none of them appear to be paladins or clerics.  There is a halfling wearing the holy symbol  of Boldrei, as well as a Dwarf wearing the sign of the Traveler.  With exception of a few mage types the rest appear to be fighterish.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 2, 2008)

Siroc is just casually hanging around enjoying some fruit when he sees a warforged approaching. He squints slightly and realizes it is one of the ones he spoke to outside.

You are the one named Honor, right? You are a cleric or a paladin? I'm sorry if I don't remember which. Well so far, it looks like we might be selected. Far more turnout than I expected. Must be a lot of peole expecting a reward.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 3, 2008)

Siroc and Bones are surprised to notice Dreth actually did make to the Harbormaster's after all.  His long night of drink and 'soft company' have certainly left their mark on the jovial mage however.  His normally boisterous personality is muted and his face is buried in the hood of his cloak.  

He his quietly leaning against a wall in the reception chamber nibbling on grapes and sipping from a goblet of cool water.  A striking difference to your first meeting.  He seems mostly oblivious to the rest of the crowd.



OOC:  I'm back for a few days before the big trip.  I should be good to go for a bit.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 3, 2008)

Seeing Dreth holding up the wall and looking a bit ill, Siroc waves him over to meet his new warforged friend.
Dreth! Come over here for a minute. I want you to meet someone.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 3, 2008)

Wanderer waits quietly near Siroc and Honor.  He is content to observe the mass of beings from a distance.  That is, until he sees the dwarf wearing the sign of the Traveler.  Then his curiosity gets the best of him.  He approaches the dwarf, bows, and says, "*Greetings master dwarf.  I see you wear the sign of the Traveler.  I am a student of religion myself and would like to know what benefit your faith brings you and if you can teach me a song or a chant?*"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 3, 2008)

*Honor*



			
				Graybeard said:
			
		

> Siroc is just casually hanging around enjoying some fruit when he sees a warforged approaching. He squints slightly and realizes it is one of the ones he spoke to outside.
> 
> You are the one named Honor, right? You are a cleric or a paladin? I'm sorry if I don't remember which. Well so far, it looks like we might be selected. Far more turnout than I expected. Must be a lot of peole expecting a reward.



Honor answers in a deep metallic voice: "Yes, I'm the one called Honor, paladin of the Host. Wanderer here is a cleric in search of a god, but with good intents. What is your religion?"

"Yes, they need to learn that every good deed will be rewarded. Most see only the worldly gain."


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 4, 2008)

OOC: Glad to see you Frost

The Dwarf looks up at Wanderer.  "The Traveler teaches us not to always trust our eyes.  He teaches that not everything is as it appears.  And to enjoy the journey of life for all it is worth."  With that he also sings a tune I am not creative enough to write.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 4, 2008)

My tribe has no God as it were. Instead we worship and pay homage to the great dragons of the sky. Siroc answers Honor.

I admit I know so little of the faiths of other lands. I have spent my time in Argonnesse or here in Stormreach.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 4, 2008)

Dreth raises his head slowly at the mention of his name and the vibrant green eyes just visible below his hood confirm his identity.

He seems to hesitate for a moment ultimately moving toward Siroc and the powerful warforged.

He seems to gather himself up before speaking, "Greetings Siroc, I see we have all made it at least this far?"

"And who is your new _companion_?"

He seems to pause slightly as if searching for the right word.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 4, 2008)

Having gotten what he sought from the dwarf, (_this is truly a varied world we were created in_, he thinks) Wanderer joins Honor, Siroc, and the unknown human.

He stands watching the humans and warforged making their introductions and chatting cordially.  He is struck at that moment that there must be a god watching over the warforged.  When many of the forged still walking the earth were forged they were considered slaves, useful only as long as they could provide a service to a human or elf.  Now, just a few short years later, warforged who have chosen their own pursuits speak as equals with humans clearly of noble birth.  He will double his prayers this evening.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 4, 2008)

Dreth, this is my new friend Honor. He is very religious. I am learning new things from him. 

Then, getting a closer look at Dreth,

Are you alright? You look sick. I think there's a cleric  around here if you need one.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 4, 2008)

*Honor*

"Yes, I'm called Honor. Greetings, friend of Siroc. Can I inquire your name, religion and profession? I'm paladin of the Host." Honor says a little bit rude.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 4, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Dreth, this is my new friend Honor. He is very religious. I am learning new things from him.
> 
> Then, getting a closer look at Dreth,
> 
> Are you alright? You look sick. I think there's a cleric  around here if you need one.





"HA", Dreth chuckles reflexively.  "This is my badge of honor.  Hangovers are the gods way of punishing you for having a too much fun."

Turning to Honor, "Forgive me," he bows.  "I am Dreth the Dragoneye.  Glad to make your acquaintance."


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 5, 2008)

As the day goes on the leader of the warforged finally enters the room and announces ”We have made a decision.  Will the following personnel please make your way toward me?  Alex Durgon, Honor, Olgen, Wanderer, Bones, Dreth The Dragoneye, and Siroc.  The rest of you, thank you for wanting to help but you are not needed at this time.  My troops will show you the exit.” The squad of warforged escort the rest of the people out like cattle and you are alone with the warforged leader.   “My name is Pious.  The Harbor Lord will be here momentarily, Sorry to keep you waiting.” As he finishes his sentence a hand clasps him on the shoulder. He looks back for a second and then snaps to attention. 
”Thank you Pious that will be all”  The man says as he enters the rooms.  Pious expertly conducts a right facing movement and the leaves the area.  ”Greetings I am Harbor Lord Jonas Wylkes. Thank you for your wanting to help me.  I know what you are thinking. _‘Why is this merchant/privateer concerned about missing children?  He has never cared about this kind of things before.  Why now?’_ That is what I would be thinking if I were in your shoes.  So I guess you know then that one of the missing children must be related to me. And you are right.  My nephew was one of the children kidnapped and my sister will not let me sleep at night until he is found.  This was left in his bed he says as he unfold a piece of parchment.  Through certain divinations we were able to learn that it is a symbol of an ancient hobgoblin cult whose name when loosely interpreted means ‘In Worldly Service’  We have found the particular hobgoblin that dropped this parchment and located where he lives.  The is an ancient mining camp about 30 miles out side of Stormreach.  We believe the children are being used as slave labor there.  Please you must help me!”


----------



## frostrune (Apr 5, 2008)

"I am sorry for your loss, Sir",  Dreth says with a graceful bow.  "We take this matter very seriously and will find your nephew and the others."

"I do have a few questions if you will indulge me?"He waits for the Harbor Lord's affirmative nod before continuing.

"While I'm sure your divinations are correct I can't help but wonder why children would be used as slaves, there is so much more _worthy_ stock to draw from here in the city?"

"What more can you tell us of these children?  How many should we be looking for?  What are their ages?  Are they all males like your nephew?  Are they drawn from a particular social circle?"

"As you can probably tell I am looking for some deeper significance.  For instance, the captors have nearly invited pursuit by leaving behind a calling card.  Surely, they would know that a man of your means could trace it.  Why would they do this?"


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 5, 2008)

"Those are all valid points.  I have asked the guards to find out how many children are missing.  The only got 6 families to say they are missing kids.  But, that doesn't mean that is all that are missing though.  All the children are between 8 and 12 years of age. And yes they are all males.  I believe the most obvious course of action for me is to focus all my attention to recovering my nephew.  I think the big scheme is an attack on stormreach.  But I have no evidence of this.  That is why I wanted to make sure I had people who wanted to do the right thing on this mission.  I can not allow the city to be overrun.  I need oyu to not only rescue the children, but also find any evidence of their bigger plan.  I will double security efforts while you are gone to try to nip any attacks in the bud. Please return as quickly as possible.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 5, 2008)

Children of 8 to 12 years of age hardly seem like worthy slave material. They would hardly be strong enouigh to work in a mine. There must be something esle. Ransom perhaps? It is common in all lands both civilized and not. Perhaps as hostages for some unknown sceme? I have heard of children held hostage against possible attack. One nation or tribe holds family members of their enemy hostage in case they are attacked. Siroc hypothesizes.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 5, 2008)

"Justice will be served!" Honor affirms. He isn't interested in motives or anything. Kidnapping hepless people is evil. And evil mustn't be tolerated.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 5, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Children of 8 to 12 years of age hardly seem like worthy slave material. They would hardly be strong enouigh to work in a mine. There must be something esle. Ransom perhaps? It is common in all lands both civilized and not. Perhaps as hostages for some unknown sceme? I have heard of children held hostage against possible attack. One nation or tribe holds family members of their enemy hostage in case they are attacked. Siroc hypothesizes.





Dreth smiles approvingly at the Argonese, silently acknowledging his agreement.


"Justice most certainly shall be served," he says to both the warforged and His Lordship.

"What is the name of your nephew Sir, and how shall we recognize him?"

After his response he continues with a couple more questions.

"I assume you would have us leave immediately, your Lordship.  Are we to be afforded a guide to the region or provided a map of sorts?  Additionally, how shall we be provisioned?"

"Small details to be sure, but important and time consuming ones nonetheless."


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 5, 2008)

Wanderer looks approvingly at the newcomer Dreth (a skillful bunch of allies I will have, he thinks) and addresses the Habormaster with several questions of his own:

"Did your nephew carry any items of significance with him--anything we could use to track him magically?

"Do you have any more information on this goblin stronghold?  How many goblinoids live in the area?  Will there be anything other than goblins to deal with?

"Is there any connection between the other 6 children and your nephew or your family?  Do these children come from high-ranking families also?"

Wanderer remains suspicious about the Harbormaster and his motivations, fearful that he and his new allies are being fooled into sacrificing themselves for the material or political gain of the Harbormaster.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 6, 2008)

"You will all be provided with mage-bread horses for the journey.  You will each be rewarded with 1000gp for returning the children and another 1000gp if you can bring information back about any future plots against Stormreach.  
I have no doubt that hobgoblins will not be your toughest advisaries.  Although our divinations have failed to see their leadership or numbers.  I trust you are capable enough to scout the area yourselves and then make your own plan to complete the assignment.  
My nephews name is Simon.  He was in his bed asleep when he was taken so I doubt he has anything distinguising on him.  But, he does carry my last name, poor chap never new his father."


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 6, 2008)

Bones doesn't exactly like the idea of riding horses, but he knows it's the fastest way. He listens to the others asking questions, and mentally makes notes of what is being said. He silently laughs when the Warforged spouts his "justice will be served" jargon. All he wants to know now is when they get to leave.

"When do we leave?"


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 7, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> "When do we leave?"




"I'm ready now.  Surely every moment wasted means more unnecessary suffering for these children.  Does anyone need healing before we set out?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruslanchik said:
			
		

> "I'm ready now.  Surely every moment wasted means more unnecessary suffering for these children.  Does anyone need healing before we set out?"



"I am ready to leave at once. No need for repair. Does anyone require time for provisions? If not we should hasten our efforts. Where are these horses?" Honor asks.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 7, 2008)

If anyone needs to shop before the adventure please feel free to do so.  If not the harbormaster hands you a map and shows you to the stables to colloect your horses.  

The crisp air of yesterday has disappeared as you guess the current tempurature to be in the mid to upper 70s.  The sun is warm and the sky is clear as you begin your journey.  Not 30 minutes after you leave the gates of Stormreach do you see your first sign of danger on this adventure.  
You are travelin through thinly layered forest when you approach a clearing.  In the clearing you see a two legged lizard that looks to be slightly larger than a ogre.  The creature ha lond tail tipped with a thick knot of cartilage from which a stinger points out much like a scorpion.  It also has leathery bat-like wings.  The creature is bent over an animal carcuss when it looks toward the group and lets out an gutteral growl and appears to want to charge.  

Roll Initiative:


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 8, 2008)

Wanderer's int: 17
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1554793/  (ooc:is this the way you want this info?  If not, please school me on the proper procedure.)


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 8, 2008)

Siroc's initiative =7

http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1554812/


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 8, 2008)

Bone's Init= 24


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 8, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10, Ini 20*

Initiative (1d20+1=20)


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 8, 2008)

Ruslanchik said:
			
		

> Wanderer's int: 17
> http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1554793/  (ooc:is this the way you want this info?  If not, please school me on the proper procedure.)




It doesn't matter as long asthe link is there!!


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 9, 2008)

initiative order
Bones=24
honor=20
Alex initiative (1d20+3=19) 
Wanderer=17
Olgen Intiative (1d20+2=14) 
Dreth Initiative (1d20+6=13) 
Siroc=7
Creature intiative (1d20+1=4) 

Sorry everyone, I want to se if frost was gunna post first.  I will NPC him through this fight.
GO!!!


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 10, 2008)

Wanderer jumps down from his horse and readies his quarterstaff in the first round.  He will try to position himself between the creature and the arcane casters, as close to Honor as possible but slightly behind him.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 10, 2008)

Bones' eyes widen as he gazes on the beast. As it charges, he flicks both his wrists, sending two daggers streaking toward his assailant. 

[sblock=ooc]
Attack:Two MW daggers +12= 20 and 31
One sneak attack, one critical
Damage:5+9+4=18
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 10, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10, Ini 20*

Honor dismounts, draws his sword and gets in a defensive stance.

[sblock=ooc]Fighting defensively. How much feet is the monster away?[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 11, 2008)

@WD The beast is 30 ft away from you.
@Bones did you roll to confirm your crit?


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 12, 2008)

As the creaturee prepares to charge Bones without hesitation hurls two sharp daggers at the beast both hitting the beast but not slowing its charge.  Honor dismounts readying his sword for an attack.  Alex loads his cross bow and fires but misses widely.  Wanderer joins Honor in preparing to attack.  Olgen infuses his crossbow with flames and moves directly behind Honor.  

Waiting on Dreth and Siroc.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 13, 2008)

Siroc will approach the creature and strike it with his mighty mace.

Attack=24, damage=8
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1562152/


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 14, 2008)

Dreth whispers a few words and makes a very complicated gesture with his hands and fires three bolts of energy at the charging beast slamming into it side Magic Missile Damage (3d4+3=9) and Siroc moves forward and slams his mace into the beasts head.  Realizing he is clearly outmatched the beast takes to the skies leaving its meal behind.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 14, 2008)

Siroc gazes into the sky at the retreating creature. Then he looks further down the road contemplating what lies ahead.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 14, 2008)

Wanderer speaks quietly, as if to himself, "New lands always bring strange sights..."  He then turns to the party and says, "I am happy that no one was hurt and feel more confident seeing that several of you are capable warriors.  Does anyone know what that thing was?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10, Ini 20*

"One danger has ended. But before I cosider this group as my party, I have to judge your hearts. Be prepared to be judged by the gaze of justice." (ooc: uses detect evil) Honor says as he gazes at everybody he hadn't already "judged".


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 14, 2008)

Siroc wonders why the warforged  is staring at everyone but then thinks it is probably just something they do since he knows very little about them.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 14, 2008)

OOC:  I'm back.  Sorry everyone.


IC:  Dreth admiringly watches the beast fly off.  "A wyvern", he replies absently to the Warforged priest.

He rubs his temples.  "I must say this riding is making my head pound."

Honor speaks, "One danger has ended. But before I consider this group as my party, I have to judge your hearts. Be prepared to be judged by the gaze of justice."

Dreth looks up annoyed, "Huh?  What are you about... Honor is it?  We're your bloodly trail companions whether you like it or not.  I don't recall the harbormaster putting you in a position of authority?"


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 14, 2008)

Honor detects no evil within the range of his gaze.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 14, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10, Ini 20*



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> ...
> Dreth looks up annoyed, "Huh?  What are you about... Honor is it?  We're your bloodly trail companions whether you like it or not.  I don't recall the harbormaster putting you in a position of authority?"



"Please forgive my _rudeness_. But I have to answer to a higher authority than the harbormaster, too. I have vowed to not coorperate with creatures of impure heart. But I trust you. Will you take this wand? It will help you to repair me or Wanderer if we are badly damaged." Honor says in his deep metallic voice, as he reaches into his pouch.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 14, 2008)

"Well, we'll do little good to those children standing around like this.  We'll see much more danger than a wyvern before the day is out, I imagine.  Let's not make it wait."

With that, Wanderer climbs clumsily onto his horse and begins to move ahead slowly, waiting for the others to join him.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 14, 2008)

Walking Dad said:
			
		

> "Please forgive my _rudeness_. But I have to answer to a higher authority than the harbormaster, too. I have vowed to not coorperate with creatures of impure heart. But I trust you. Will you take this wand? It will help you to repair me or Wanderer if we are badly damaged." Honor says in his deep metallic voice, as he reaches into his pouch.




Dreth raises a hand as if in mock surrender; his head slightly bowed, "Apology accepted.  I am not exactly myself today and my tone may be unneccessarily harsh."

He reaches for the wand.  

"It shall remain yours, but I will carry it and use it at your discretion, if that is your wish?"

"I would suggest we examine the wyvern's meal before moving on.  Perhaps it is a merchant's horse with saddlebags full of gold?  It will only take a moment."


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 14, 2008)

Siroc just shrugs and gets back on his horse, eager to continue on this mission.

Do not be too upset with him Dreth. He is merely doing what he believes is the right thing to do. He needs to be certain that none of us are working for the the evil beings behind the missing children.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 14, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Siroc just shrugs and gets back on his horse, eager to continue on this mission.
> 
> Do not be too upset with him Dreth. He is merely doing what he believes is the right thing to do. He needs to be certain that none of us are working for the the evil beings behind the missing children.





Dreth moves to mount up.  He wheels his horse near to Siroc and says something meant for him alone.

*Siroc*
[sblock]"Being evil and kidnapping children are not one and the same.  Having only a few years of life experience, these warforged cannot comprehend the shade of gray that is humanity." [/sblock] 

He then spurs his mount and rides into the tall grass to look upon what is left of the Wyvern's meal.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10, Ini 20*



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> Dreth raises a hand as if in mock surrender; his head slightly bowed, "Apology accepted.  I am not exactly myself today and my tone may be unneccessarily harsh."
> 
> He reaches for the wand.
> 
> ...




"Yes, take it and use it.
Examine it, if you wish." Honor says as he climbs up the horse. "But if there is gold, we should return it to it's rightful owners."


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 15, 2008)

A noble idea Honor but finding the rightful owners would be impossible. If you put up a notice, everyone will claim it. Siroc points out.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 15, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10, Ini 20*

"You have a point. We should give it to a temple of the Host. They will distribute any riches among the poor." Honor answers.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 15, 2008)

As the party nears the carcuss they discover it is not an animal but rather a very feral looking orc.  He is wearing studded leather armor. Next to him is a tattered backpack and a morningstar.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 15, 2008)

"Poor chap",  Dreth says to his familiar as he sees what lies in the trampled grass.

He stops his horse and dismounts.  First kicking the morningstar a few feet away before kneeling to make sure the orc is actually dead. 

Assuming he is, Dreth will then proceed to rifle through his backpack and pockets looking for loot.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 15, 2008)

That's interesting. I would not have expected that to be the victim. Siroc comments.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 15, 2008)

Bones walks to the orc and helps Dreth rifle through it, and then looks on the ground where the Wyvern was to see if his knives flew off with it.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 15, 2008)

Wanderer rides back over to Honor and nods subtly to him.  He looks at the others hunched over the orc's body and says quietly

[sblock]"Their attachment to material possessions is sometimes difficult to comprehend.  Do you think it is because their bodies are so frail and need constant upkeep?  If they had no need for food and housing they might not fight so viciously for gold and silver."[/sblock]

Listening to Honor's response, Wanderer begins to scan the area around them, especially the path ahead, looking for any signs of movement.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 16, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

Honor answers quietly

[sblock]"Even if they have enough for their basic needs, they continue to fight for more. See them, they are not evil, but hopping on the dead body like vultures. And this was another humanoid. Think how they would act about an inert construct."[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 16, 2008)

I am not sure how to rule on the knives.  So I will say that there is a 50% chance that each knife is there.  So 1-50 your get it back 51-100 They are stuck in the wyvern. 
1d100=16, 1d100=68 
And as fate would have it you are able to find 1 but not the other.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 16, 2008)

When you open the backpack you find the inside is much larger than its outside would normally allowed.  It contains A longbow, 2 quivers of arrows, 10 days of rarions, 50ft of silk rope and 2 full waterskins.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 17, 2008)

Dreth pulls the items from the backpack with a satisfied smile.

He says a brief incantation before begining to examine the items (and the orc) more closely.


OOC:  casts detect magic.  He will looking at the backpack, the items pulled from within, the orc and his armor and weapons.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 17, 2008)

Dreth does detect the presence of magic in the area.  When focuses he counts only 1 magical aura and it is coming from the back pack. Make a spellcraft check to what else you can find out.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 17, 2008)

OOC:  Spellcraft = 30, woo hooo!!
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/1568099/


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 17, 2008)

The aura from the pack is a moderate conjuration.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 17, 2008)

"Well Huz-zah!" Dreth says to the little white ferret that is curiously perched on his shoulder.

Smiling broadly he abruptly stands and tosses the magical pack toward a surprised Siroc.  "An adventurer's best friend.  I've been carrying one around now for years.  It's extra-dimensional.  It will hold much more than it would appear and it's weight remains unchanged."

"Not exactly a saddlebag full of gold, but worth almost as much."

Addressing everyone nearby he says, "The rest of this stuff is not magical but still quite serviceable if anyone is interested?"


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 17, 2008)

Siroc catches the backpack and tests it's weight.

Interesting. You say this holds more than a regualr pack yet is the same size? Sounds very useful.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 17, 2008)

Bones pulls his dagger from the ground and cleans it off, placing it back in it's sheath. He wanders over to to Siroc and checks out his new magic bag.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 18, 2008)

New bag of loot in hand (I am assuming at least the morningstar was put in the bag) the group presses forward.  Nightfall comes and Olgen suggests "I think we should set camp.  We need to postguard to watch while we sleep."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 18, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

"I can ward you. I have no need for sleep. But my senses are not the keenest. Someone should help me; and Wanderer?" Honor replies to Olgen's words.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 19, 2008)

Well, I'm not much of a lookout but I'll take a turn on watch to do my share.

Siroc volunteers.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 19, 2008)

"Indeed, I will stand guard with Honor.  If any of you have clothing or gear that need mending I will do this as well.  There is really no need for any others to take a watch with us.  We will certainly awaken you if there should be any danger.  Please, get your rest and prepare for the dangers tomorrow will bring."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 19, 2008)

Dreth eyes the two warforged critically for a brief moment before shrugging as he comes to some internal decision.

"Thanks," is all he says to Wanderer before pulling a large bedroll from his too small pack.  He apparently has no intention of taking a watch.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you light a fire, how is the camp set up etc.?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 19, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

"Has anyone of you a magic lightsource? If not, we should light a fire." Honor declares.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 19, 2008)

"I'd forgotten you warforged can't see in the dark any better than the rest of us."

"Nothing I have will last more than an hour or so, I'd suggest a fire unless someone has a better idea?"


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 19, 2008)

"A fire will serve our purposes fine," Wanderer says as he goes to collect firewood.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 20, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

"Let me help you searching the wood, while the others prepare the camp." Honor says to Wanderer.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 20, 2008)

How do you plan to light the fire?


----------



## frostrune (Apr 20, 2008)

OOC:  Dreth carries good ol' flint & steel.  Will that do?


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 20, 2008)

Siroc will assist in getting firewood. 

ooc: he also carries flint and steel.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 21, 2008)

Flint and steel will work fine.  Once the fire wood is gatheres and camp set Alex pulls out his lute and begins to play a little song.  It is well played and entertaining.  He sings songs of how he sees the adventure ending and the harmony that is finallly met between warforged and the humanoids.  He odesn't play loud and tries not to bring any attention to the group.  About an hour after sundown the group finally goes down for some much needed rest.  Honor and Wanderer begin to sharpen the groups weapons and clean whatever armor is laying around.  The night is quiet until about an hour begore dawn when the pair of warforged hear some grunts out in the distance.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 21, 2008)

OOC: How far in the distance are these grunts?  Is Wanderer able to identify the grunts at all?


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 21, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

"It is not wise to investigate alone, nor to leave the others unprotected. Maybe we should wake up Siroc. He seems friendly and not to be a spellcaster.", Honor says to Wanderer


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 21, 2008)

Wanderer is unable to distinguish what the grunts are or how far away they are.


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 21, 2008)

"Yes.  Siroc seems trustworthy and strong.  And I will wake Bones as well.  He will likely be much more effective than us at investigating.  It would not be wise to announce our presence too quickly."

Wanderer quietly goes over to Bones and shakes him gently..."Shhhh...quietly now.  There is a sound in the distance that we need you to investigate."


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 22, 2008)

As Wanderer wakes Siroc the grunting is coming from both the north and south side of camp.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 22, 2008)

Siroc, shaking the sleep from his head, asks

What's going on?


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 23, 2008)

Hearing the grunts coming from all around, Wanderer decides that two friends are not enough.  He says to Siroc, "Something is approaching.  Help me wake the others."

Wanderer whispers to Honor, "We must wake the group, they are approach from two directions."


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 23, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

Honor nodds at Wanderer's words and begins to wake the rest of their group.


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 23, 2008)

Siroc quietly slides out of bed and helps wake the others. 

Gently shaking Dreth, Siroc whispers,
Dreth, there is somethiing coming this way.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 24, 2008)

Bones wakes up instinctively reaching for his daggers, but calms when he sees who it is. He sits up and quietly asks what is going on. Hearing his stealth skills are needed, he silently gets up and sneaks out to where the grunts are, trying not to make any sounds.

_OOC: For some reason Enworld was not telling me this thread was updating....odd. Should i roll my own Move silently / hide / spot / listen / whatever rolls or would you like to make them?_


----------



## frostrune (Apr 24, 2008)

Graybeard said:
			
		

> Siroc quietly slides out of bed and helps wake the others.
> 
> Gently shaking Dreth, Siroc whispers,
> Dreth, there is somethiing coming this way.




Dreth's omnipresent white ferret, Kern is much more alert than his master.  He is already awake as the camp begins to stir and seems to listen to Siroc's words before promptly biting his master on the ear.

"OWW!" Dreth awakes with a start.  He is about to unleash a lengthy rebuke before he realizes everyone is looking at him.

He quickly rolls out of his bedroll but remains crouching.  "What is it?" he asks of no one is particular.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 24, 2008)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> _OOC: For some reason Enworld was not telling me this thread was updating....odd. Should i roll my own Move silently / hide / spot / listen / whatever rolls or would you like to make them?_



Yes Please.


The grunting is now on all four sides of the camp now.


----------



## frostrune (Apr 25, 2008)

Dreth is instantly alert, his vibrant green eyes narrow with focus as he quickly casts a spell of protection (mage armor) upon himself.

His weasel Kern stands on his shoulder strething to his full height.

"Do you see anything my little friend?" Dreth asks.


OOC:  Kern has low light vision and Spot +3, he also has scent.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Apr 25, 2008)

Bones steps silently into the darkness, taking in his surroundings.

_
Ok, here goes.
Spot:15
Hide:30
Move Silently:31
Listen:9

Anything else?
_


----------



## Ruslanchik (Apr 25, 2008)

With everyone up and moving about, Wanderer quickly casts spells to help fight whatever is approaching.  (Bull's Strength on Honor and Brambles on Wanderer's quarterstaff.)


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 25, 2008)

Siroc will activate his aura of Power. All allies within 30' gain +2 damage on melee attacks.


----------



## Walking Dad (Apr 25, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*



			
				Ruslanchik said:
			
		

> With everyone up and moving about, Wanderer quickly casts spells to help fight whatever is approaching.  (Bull's Strength on Honor and Brambles on Wanderer's quarterstaff.)



Honor thanks Wanderer for the spell and gets in a devensive stance, sword drawn, trying to be back on back with wanderer to fault flanking attempts.


----------



## Mellubb (Apr 26, 2008)

As the group cast there spells and ready for an attack a voice chimes through the darkness.  The voice speakes very broken common sayin "This not you home.  Why you come here.  This our home."


----------



## frostrune (Apr 26, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> As the group cast there spells and ready for an attack a voice chimes through the darkness.  The voice speakes very broken common sayin "This not you home.  Why you come here.  This our home."




Dreth immediately takes the opportunity to speak up.

"We are here on a direct mission from Stormreach.  We would prefer to speak with you but we are prepared to fight if it becomes necessary."

"To whom are we speaking and what is your claim to this area?"


----------



## Graybeard (Apr 30, 2008)

Siroc stands ready, waiting for an ambush.


----------



## Mellubb (May 3, 2008)

OOC Sorry for the delay.

 "This our Land, We always be here! You must go.. or we grind you bones!!"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 3, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

"Show yourself, if you want us to do something!"


----------



## Mellubb (May 4, 2008)

"You be sorry if you no go!  This what we do to strangers here!!" As he finishes talking three ball shped objects coming hurling throught the air.  When they stop on the ground in the firelight you can see the are kobold heads.


----------



## Graybeard (May 4, 2008)

Siroc watches as the Kobold heads roll to a stop.

Well, that's interesting. I guess talking won't do much good now.


----------



## frostrune (May 4, 2008)

oops... double post


----------



## frostrune (May 4, 2008)

Not quite content to give up on the diplomacy just yet Dreth shouts again to our unseen adversaries...

"Impressive, but I think you'll find us a tougher match.  It doesn't have to come to that however."

"We are seeking something.  I'm afraid we cannot return until we find it.  If you help us to find it our task will be done quicker and we will be gone."

"I would know who we treat with before speaking more openly however.  Can we stop shouting into the darkness now?  Show yourselves that we may talk like civilized beings."



OCC:  Don't have Dreth's RG link handy but I know he has a decent Diplomacy and Intimidate and a ridiculous Bluff skill.  He trying to lure at least one out where he can see him to determine the following.

WHat are we dealing with?  Giants, drow, hobgoblins?  If the latter we can probably expect a fight and Dreth will lie his @ss off to allow us to slip away and regroup.  If it is a creature he can charm he will continue to negotiate and may give that a go to see if they can tell us about the kids.  If it is not something he can charm (like a giant) we will need to tread more carefully.  We can't rile them too much as we probably can't handle a tribe of giants.

In short, I need to know what I'm dealling with to process the next step.  Unless it comes to blows...


----------



## Mellubb (May 4, 2008)

The grunting that you heard before has turned to chittering. The voice replies back "You no hurt Whitefoot?" as finishes his statement a kobold enters the camp.  "Why you come here?"


----------



## Walking Dad (May 4, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

Honor quietly uses his "Jundgement Glare" on the kobold. He will not negotiate with evil creatures.


----------



## frostrune (May 4, 2008)

Mellubb said:
			
		

> The grunting that you heard before has turned to chittering. The voice replies back "You no hurt Whitefoot?" as finishes his statement a kobold enters the camp.  "Why you come here?"




Dreth smiles politely as the small creature finally emerges into the flickering firelight.  While all of you know Dreth is well mannered and overly polite the more perceptive of you may detect an underlying hint of arrogance, as if sayiing 'all too easy'.

"Well met Whitefoot," he bows gracefully.  "I am Dreth... and these are my stalwart trail companions.  Forgive us for trespassing but we are seeking a band of hobgoblins said to lair near here.  An old mine perhaps?"

"If you could assist us with this we would quickly be on our way?" 


OOC: He will be gauging the kobold's reaction to this information very closely.  He is seeking a hunch as to the relationship these kobolds may have with the hobgoblins: friendly or adversarial or neutral.  This will color his further statements of our intentions.  Remember he is a damn good liar.


----------



## Mellubb (May 5, 2008)

Yes he is evil.


----------



## Walking Dad (May 5, 2008)

*Honor, AC 20 (T11, FF19), HP 74/74, F +11,R+3,W+10*

Honor waits patiently for other creatures to appear, ready to purge the world from their vileness. As he hears the grunting, chittering and barking...
[sblock=ooc]Did the first voice sounded like a kobold, too? Perhaps they have only send a slave or something.[/sblock]


----------



## Mellubb (May 5, 2008)

This is the voice you heard.


----------



## Graybeard (May 12, 2008)

Siroc eagerly awaits the Kobolds reply while keeping a general look around for an ambush.


----------



## Ruslanchik (May 12, 2008)

Wanderer, feeling confident that Dreth will attempt to avoid violence by talking with the kobold, scans the area of movement or to see if more creatures are hiding nearby.


----------

